# Problem after XP Clean Reinstall



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm having multiple seizures the last couple of days and my brain is not working right. I thought I would be able to do some clean up, but I'm over my head with this stupid brain not working right. I'm embarassed to even have to ask and I feel like a computer newbie...grrrr! I'm frustrated and need your help. Thanks a million in advance! :help: 

Due to a nasty virus I could not get rid of (and really made a mess trying), I did a clean install of XP. 

Problem #1: I am now trying to install my modem driver using the wizard, but when it gets to where I choose a com port, none are showing and the "next" button is blanked out.

According to a Microsoft article, it is because all ports are in use and I need to disable one to make room for the modem. Problem is, I can't figure out what is using them. Where can I go in XP to determine what's using my com ports? 

Problem #2: When I go to My Computer, it is showing 5 USB drives (???) and my 2 CD/DVD drives are showing as "J' and "I". I have disabled all the USB drives (is that ok?) and have gone into the drive manager to change one of the letters of the CD/DVD drive to the correct letter; however, the 2nd CD drive is not showing in the in the drive manager. It is a working drive and shows up in the device manager. What now?


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Karen,
First let me suggest that since stress is not too good for seizure conditions, maybe take a moment for a good stretch, maybe a jog around the block, and maybe a good 30 minute relaxation meditation. Then, get back to the problem at hand.

Now for the computer, it sounds like it's using a lot of devices. It's possible that a device is faulty and giving bad interrupt requirement information or it's not reading "plug and play" information correctly. Anyway, it's possible that when viewing the allocation of "interrupt-to-devices" then what you see may just be garbage.

I don't have XP handy, but per your request and in MS 2000, the IRQ allocation is in:
Control Panel -> Administrative Tools -> Computer Management -> System Tools -> System Information -> Hardware Resources -> IRQs

Personally, I'd approach the problem and do it the hard way. Take out all non-essential devices, ie. all but boot drive. Boot and then ensure it works with "nothing" allocated. Then, reinstall each device and boot them one device in at a time. Very time expensive, but it'll easily identify where the problem is located. Good luck, and take care.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Karen said:


> Problem #1: I am now trying to install my modem driver using the wizard, but when it gets to where I choose a com port, none are showing and the "next" button is blanked out.


Contemporary modems (so-called winmodems) don't require a traditional com port anymore. They use custom IRQ & memory locations assigned by Windows. Fact of the matter, contemporary modems don't even require a driver anymore, since nearly all modem drivers are included with either the XP install CD or with updates. Unless your modem is either very old or not identifying itself to Windows (i.e., it's bad), XP should provide the driver and install it seamlessly.



Karen said:


> Problem #2: When I go to My Computer, it is showing 5 USB drives (???) and my 2 CD/DVD drives are showing as "J' and "I". I have disabled all the USB drives (is that ok?) and have gone into the drive manager to change one of the letters of the CD/DVD drive to the correct letter; however, the 2nd CD drive is not showing in the in the drive manager. It is a working drive and shows up in the device manager. What now?


If you have access to all the drives you need, disabling those other drives shouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I've resolved the drive issues. Thanks!

Windows is not recognizing there is a modem installed (newer modem) and still unable to access the internet (via DSL with router at my station. All other home computers are accessing just fine via the router).

Still showing no ports even though I have no other devices. At this point, I have _not_ added any new devices - not even a printer.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are trying to access the Internet via a router you don't need the modem since the Router is already connected

Check that your NIC card is working. This would be how you connect to DSL via a router.

If your NIC card isn't working, you can remove it from your device manager and then restart. 

XP should recognize it as a new hardware and then will properly address the IRQ address for it. Then just install the drivers as usual.

I may be wrong but this is what I understood from your description.

Lee


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

NIC card is working, but I still can't get an internet connection. I would assume the modem would have to be operational since the router goes into the modem. I know I'm doing something wrong, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

I second Lharvey's advice. Modem devices are never supposed to work in direct conjunction with routers. You can either access the internet via a dialup and modem or else via a router and NIC (Network Interface Card), but you don't need both. You have DSL, NIC, and router communication working on the other computers, so you most probably need to go that way.

I'd put aside that modem card, or I'd re-check to make sure what's the card's ID or function. The NIC card will not use COM port Interrupts. NICs use something like Interrupt 15 or 16 (I don't remember which, the other guys will correct me). Maybe the NIC is bad. With a good, workable NIC and a already proven data flow through the router (shown by the other computers), it should be seamless.

Last resort, ensure that the BIOS is not disabling a slew of interrupts or not allowing PnP to use an interrupt or ensure that you have the latest NIC driver. Good luck.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm good now! Today I am able to think and everything is back to normal and my system is up with internet and everything...lol. I was such an idiot and had the router hooked up wrong. Thanks so much everyone for your help and patience. We all are the best! :dance:


----------

